# Flipper



## Herald (May 21, 2008)

With Speed Racer now in theaters I was waxing nostalgic about my youth.

[video=youtube;E72SznGatOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E72SznGatOw[/video]


----------



## Herald (May 21, 2008)

[video=youtube;uRQnrY5V-rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRQnrY5V-rY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Herald (May 21, 2008)

[video=youtube;INFmPsTtYH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INFmPsTtYH8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Seb (May 21, 2008)

Wow! That's some _old youth_ you've got there Bill.


----------



## Galatians220 (May 21, 2008)

Seb said:


> Wow! That's some _old youth_ you've got there Bill.


 
Some of us are even older and remember this:

[video=youtube;3x4ETbW4xbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x4ETbW4xbg[/video]

No "animal show" thread would be complete without it, In my humble opinion...  

Margaret


----------



## JBaldwin (May 21, 2008)

I miss those days of innocence!


----------



## Mushroom (May 22, 2008)

Anybody remember this one?

[video=youtube;_6eqn6fXwEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6eqn6fXwEA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## etexas (May 22, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> YouTube - DAKTARI


I used to love DAKTARI! I forgot all about that show!


----------

